

How to crack Ubuntu disk encryption and passwords - todd8
http://cybermashup.com/2015/08/25/how-to-crack-ubuntu-disk-encryption-and-passwords/

======
2bluesc
tl;dr:

Generated the rainbow table using the constant salt that was in the original
version of eCryptfs and described in CVE-2014-9687

Table: [https://github.com/kudelskisecurity/ecryptfs-
dictionary-v1](https://github.com/kudelskisecurity/ecryptfs-dictionary-v1)

~~~
2bluesc
More tl;dr: rewrap passphrase to upgrade the file format to v2 with random
salt:

    
    
        ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
    
    

[1] [https://medium.com/@2bluesc/rewrapping-ecryptfs-
passphrase-t...](https://medium.com/@2bluesc/rewrapping-ecryptfs-passphrase-
to-protect-against-cve-2014-9687-60c9a2bb88a2)

